# AC unit distance to out side compressor



## gene380 (Jun 25, 2008)

Having new house built. Builder has separated two out side compressors on oppisite sides of house (one near master bedroom). He claims the distance was to great to keep both units on one side of house. He claims that the distance pictured on the floor plan will cause extra wear on the compressor. Is he correct? What is the max distance? 

Thanks for the help 
Gene


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

gene380 said:


> Having new house built. Builder has separated two out side compressors on oppisite sides of house (one near master bedroom). He claims the distance was to great to keep both units on one side of house. He claims that the distance pictured on the floor plan will cause extra wear on the compressor. Is he correct? What is the max distance?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> Gene



Never heard that one, generally after a certain distance all they do is increase the pipe size going to the outdoor unit, I've seen units located in the woods away from the house, I think the bottom line is the builder is saving himself some money...


----------



## geo fan (Jun 12, 2008)

*he was looking out for you*

each manufacturer has there own max lengths even if you upsize add oil and every other trick in the book we have had problems with the form over funtion cust and then they wonder why on system went 5 years before the other. you should thank him and bring him some nice baked goods for saving you some maint. $ down the line . Personaly after 90 and up especialy on units with the condenser higher then the air handler I attach a build at your own risk disclaimer


----------



## statman (Mar 17, 2008)

Agree with geo. Keeping the unit as close to the indoor fan as possible is always the best solution.....imagine trying to find a microscopic leak in 100' of pipe....not fun and expensive.


----------



## 8 Ball (May 17, 2008)

Its all about risk management. Your builder is doing the right thing. He is probably taking the advice of his mechanical contractor, both of whom dont want to take an unnecessary risk if it can be avoided. Long runs of piping should be avoided if posible.

Refrigerant and oil are sent to the evaporator, then returned to the condensor. Getting that oil back is critical to the longevity and performance of the equipment.

If you can live with this new location, its the right thing to do. If your worried about the noise, ask the builder if you can see an operating system similar to your own, and judge for yourself.

DID SOMEBODY SAY BAKED GOODS!!!??? IM ALL IN!!

The maximum distance is charted in the IOM (Instalation Operating Manual), that comes with the equipment.


----------

